# Pay lake info



## KWILSON512

I was wondering if anyone had any info on rates for pay lake fishing. I know its been a topic of discussion but i'd like to take my sick cousin to one for a day or so. He has cancer and has never fished but wanted to so I figure a big cat would make his day. He is not to mobile and the idea of a pay lake seems right for him at this time. Please PM me with any info.


----------



## dinkbuster1

most paylakes run from 10-12 dollars for 12hrs fishing nowdays. i know most on here HATE them but this is a very good reason for going to one. where are you located? maybe someone on here can PM ya with some info on better ones in your area.


----------



## Kyfisherman1

like he said 10-12 bucks for 12 hours.... I can't reccomend any for ya, I live here in northern ky and right now is prime time for the big cats.


----------



## riverKing

12-16$ depending on the lake, lake cozy-dale is the only clean on i've ever seen and you can pull right to the lake. every time i drive by in the summer its crowded so people must be catching fish, the owner apparently kicks out any of the problem people so thats not a problem either. hope your cousin catches somthing


----------



## chrisoneal

cozydale is=15
rainbow lakes=12
catfishermen paridise=15
bills trout lake=11

just some prices i know of i hope this helps you out. I hope your cousin has a fun time fishing with you and catches some big fish. That is a very nice thing to do for him.


----------



## KWILSON512

Are there any close to the Cleveland area, I live in Strongsville and he is in
Brookpark plus i am not sure if he could handle a 2-3 hour car ride. He's 6 first of all and he'd drive me crazy but the ride may take a tole on him. He used to have good and bad days but now it seems he having bad and worse days. The whole expierence may be too much anyway but if theres one Fairly close to Cleveland please let me know.


----------



## boonecreek

sorry to hear about ur cousin. horseshoe 2 is open on the 5th.my favert. 16 bucks gets u in for 12 hours 3 more pay for the 3 rd pole plusputs u in all the jars send my a private massage and i,ll give u a web site.


----------



## fishdealer04

I am not sure about any in Cleveland. You should see if there is a park system around that has a pay lake or two. Down here in Cincinnait we have the Hamilton County Parks which are really nice. (Lots of Tax Dollars) They are clean, easy access on some of the lakes. And Lake Isabella puts fish in every week to be caught and kept. I will do a search and see if I can come up with anything....


----------



## boonecreek

try big catfish diaries.com


----------

